# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Psycho Cycad

## PlatypusGardens

Saw this at a house where I worked a while back.
They reckon they had some trees cut down and one of them fell on this Cycad and split the top open.
Then it started flowering and my god did it flower. 
Anyone seen anything like this before?                   :Shock:

----------


## denaria

Heaps of them up here, growing wild beside the coastal road between Cairns and Port Douglas. Every so often there's a burn off, (don't get me started on burnoffs)  they're denuded down to trunk then, suddenly they burst out in an amazing mass display of new huge feathery umbrellas in a pale green. That damage to your example must have produced all those new growths.

----------

